# Tutorial über perspektivisches Zeichnen - ein paar Fragen offen



## accessoire (4. September 2007)

Hi,
ich hoffe mal ich bin hier richtig. Ich wusste nicht, wo ich es sonst hinpacken sollte. Bei den Grafikprogrammen wäre ich eh nur angeschnauzt geworden, dass es dort nix zu suchen hat ;/. Also mein Problem ist folgenedes:

Ich lese gerade bzw. habe bereits eine Einführung  in das perspektivische Zeichnen und Betrachten gelesen. Nur sind da noch ein paar Fragen bei mir offen, was das Ganze angeht.

Falls ich in diesem Forum richtig bin, werde ich meine Fragen noch (anhand von Screenshots) schildern.

Gruß


Andi


----------



## accessoire (6. September 2007)

Antwortet ruhig .


----------



## bokay (6. September 2007)

Warumm stellst du deine Frage nicht einfach? Ich wette dann hätte schneller wer geantwortet ^^


----------

